# relocating a 220V outlet



## thediyselfer (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm remodeling the kitchen and need to move the 220V wall oven to a new location. The existing wire from the circuit breaker to the current location is 6 ft short to make it to the new location. 
Can I replace the curent outlet with a juction box and connect the junction box to the new outlet with a 6 ft cable or I have to replace the entire wire to have one continous piece from the circuit breaker to the new outlet? 
Anyone knows the code for 240V wiring?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

We need to know the exact make up of the cable and what the connections are at the oven. 
An old 3-wire circuit to a 120/240v cooking appliance CANNOT be extended and must be re-run. 
If the oven is straight 240v then that is different.


----------



## thediyselfer (Jan 14, 2007)

The cable coming from the circuit breaker is black-red-white and copper. The cable from the oven is black-red-white-greeen, where the green is joined to the neutral (white). 
I was able to read what I think is the cable type on one of the wires : CL1251.
Is this sufficient information or you need me to try and get the cable make/part number?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

From the sound of it you have what you need to meet current requirements. 
Get the proper size cable if you do intend to splice it, along with the proper splices (wire nuts, etc.). 
If you are in doubt, cut a piece of the cable off and bring it to an electrical supply house (sorry, I don't trust home centers to get stuff like this right). They can provide you with a piece of cable, box and proper splices for the cables.
Upon re-hooking up the oven, splice the wires color for color and ground to green. Make sure you break the existing connection between the ground and white on the cable from the oven.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Speedy
pardon me for sticking my 2 cents in, but
if you are planning to move the oven, and need to extend the cable, remember that the junction box and splice need to be accessible after you are finished. 
You can't make this splice and install a kitchen base cabinet in front of it. 
Accessible means able to be accessed [and worked on] without alteration of the building finish.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

That is a good point. I guess I just assumed the splice would be in a basement. 
Point taken. :thumbsup:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

RobertWilber said:


> Hi Speedy
> pardon me for sticking my 2 cents in, but
> if you are planning to move the oven, and need to extend the cable, remember that the junction box and splice need to be accessible after you are finished.
> You can't make this splice and install a kitchen base cabinet in front of it.
> Accessible means able to be accessed [and worked on] without alteration of the building finish.


True that it must not be hidden in a wall or behind a cabinet, but as long as the junction box is accessable inside the cabinet, it is legal.


----------

